# Surefire Light Idea - Angle Head Light



## LAPoliceGear (Mar 8, 2007)

I submitted this idea to Surefire , but I thought if they saw talk about it here they might be more interested in the idea.

The idea is a classic angle head military flashlight similar to the new Pentagon light seen Here (soon will be on our site for sale..), but Surefire-ize it with nice machining and maybe multi-color LED's in the head like you see on the Surefire KROMA . I like the Pentagon light, but it is obviously a cheap China product. Why not make a Surefire bad-*** version... I am sure it will be expensive of course.. But assume for sake of discussion that the cost was not really an issue.

Anyone like the idea?

Sean
LA Police Gear, inc


----------



## roadie (Mar 8, 2007)

hmmm well .... a late start is better than a never start .....

but it all up to Pk ..... right?

with Cree will be great, and some red / green / blue leds to go along .....

if back to being a tunnel rats days in vietnam war, cree with stroke function will be a great stunner to the enemy or the snakes ...


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not an expert when it comes to CNC machines, flashlight body design, manufacturing, etc., but I feel that the cost to manufacture a non-cylindrical body shape would be far higher than the usual cylindrical shape. I think it would take longer to manufacture and be much harder to anodize evenly whilst keeping costs in line.


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, I think there's a reason that all non-cylindrical lights I can think of are made of plastic, i.e. it's just too hard to machine or cast metal for any reasonable cost. Or maybe it's because I'm not thinking so well lately....


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Mar 8, 2007)

SF could make it out of Nitrolon like the g2/g3, actually, it might work pretty well for a firefighters light, to be strapped to a shoulder harness. or turnout coat.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 8, 2007)

Or there could be a 90 degree head adaptor to allow head swaping and keeping the theme of extreme interchangability. I can't see that being too difficult to make. even the inside of it with the contact for (+) would be pretty simple if they did a snap together two piece design, say two 45 degree wedges that come (snap)together in the middle of the 90 degree head adaptor.
I know people would buy it.......
Come on Surefire, more legos please!


----------



## scott.cr (Mar 8, 2007)

coldsolderjoint said:


> SF could make it out of Nitrolon like the g2/g3



That's a great idea.

I hunted a while for those "mil-spec" crook-neck flashlights but didn't like them too much as a high-performance light. I ended up buying a 6P and machining a crook-neck adapter that went between the body and head. The trouble with that was the adapter had a blocky appearance because I didn't want to spend the hours to make it all rounded and nice... plus, with the blockiness, it was easier to attach a belt clip!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know if a metal flashlight could get certified for the hazardous environments that a firefighter might encounter, for example a gas leak. Most people are going to cover themselves by buying certified equipment.


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 23, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't know if a metal flashlight could get certified for the hazardous environments that a firefighter might encounter, for example a gas leak. Most people are going to cover themselves by buying certified equipment.



A number of Streamlight's metal lights are certified for vairous hazardous environments. Not sure what light has which certification though.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 23, 2007)

Could a metal flashlight could get certified for the hazardous environments that a firefighter might encounter, for example a gas leak?



Unicorn said:


> A number of Streamlight's metal lights are certified for vairous hazardous environments. Not sure what light has which certification though.


----------



## farmall (Mar 23, 2007)

I know I would buy one.


----------

